# Ford reveals new mustang for europe



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ford Motor Company Executive Chairman Bill Ford introduces new Mustang for Europe, the first Mustang to go on sale in the region after almost 50 years of production
New Ford Mustang fastback and convertible models promise world-class levels of performance and refinement; sleek design retaining classic Mustang key design elements








New Mustang will deliver power of choice in Europe, from 5.0-litre V8 engine to the all-new fuel-efficient 2.3-litre EcoBoost engine. State-of-the-art suspension is optimised to deliver world-class handling, precise steering control and ride comfort; innovative technology for enhanced control and connectivity
Images and video available from media.ford.com and gofurther.fordmedia.eu
BARCELONA, Spain, 5 December, 2013 - Ford Motor Company today unveiled the new Ford Mustang - the first Mustang ever to go on sale in Europe in almost 50 years of production.

Executive Chairman Bill Ford introduced the new Mustang at Ford's special "Go Further" event to an audience of around 2,500 journalists, dealers and employees, in Barcelona, Spain - one of six cities across four continents where the new Mustang was simultaneously revealed.

The new Ford Mustang fastback and convertible models promise world-class levels of performance and refinement while embracing the Mustang's half-century of heritage and status as a global icon.

"Ford Mustang inspires passion like no other car," said Raj Nair, Ford group vice president, Global Product Development. "The visceral look, sound and performance of Mustang resonate with people, even if they've never driven one. Mustang is definitely more than just a car - it is the heart and soul of Ford."








More than 9 million Mustangs have been sold since it was first launched in 1964. The world's most-liked vehicle on Facebook, Mustang has made thousands of appearances in film, television, music and video games, and is one of 25 new vehicles that Ford will launch in Europe in the next five years.

"The Mustang's formidable reputation for performance and its iconic status as a symbol of freedom and optimism precedes it even in those parts of the world where the car has never been sold," said Stephen Odell, Ford executive vice president, Europe, Middle East and Africa. "The new Mustang epitomises Ford's aggressive product acceleration; technologically advanced and forward-looking, but without forgetting the heritage that has inspired Ford customers for generations."

The new Mustang has been developed with world-class performance, driving dynamics and usability in mind - and includes a significant amount of advanced driver convenience and driver aid technologies.

"The new Mustang is one of the most hotly anticipated cars ever, we are very excited to now give drivers in Europe the opportunity to experience the real thing," said Roelant de Waard, vice president, Marketing, Sales and Service, Ford of Europe.

Unmistakably Mustang

The clean-sheet design of both Ford Mustang fastback and convertible evokes the essential character of the vehicle, retaining key design elements of the classic Mustangs recognisable to car fans across Europe, including the long sculpted hood and short rear deck, with a contemporary execution.

"You only get one chance to make a first impression and when you see this car, you immediately see a Mustang strong and true," said Moray Callum, Ford executive director, design, The Americas.

Several key design features define the new Ford Mustang, including:

A low roof height and wide stance
Sleek profile enabled by steeply sloped windshield and rear glass
Three-dimensional, tri-bar taillamps
Contemporary execution of the iconic car's signature shark-bite front fascia
Ford Mustang convertible drivers will appreciate the standard multilayer insulated cloth top that gives the car an upscale appearance and a quiet cabin. The top has a sleek profile when folded for open-air motoring.

Large, clear instrumentation puts vehicle information right in front of the driver in the roomy cabin with an aviation-inspired ****pit, while ergonomic and tactile switches and knobs provide control. The vehicle's width and new rear suspension contribute to improved shoulder and hip room for passengers and a usefully shaped bootspace that can accommodate two golf bags.

The Mustang experience

The way Ford Mustang looks, drives and sounds is key to the visceral experience. The Ford Mustang offers outstanding power options and chassis configurations refined to meet the driving dynamics expectations of European drivers.

Ford's acclaimed 5.0‑litre V8 engine - yielding more than 426 PS and 529 Nm of torque - is joined by an all-new 2.3-litre EcoBoost engine that brings state-of-the-art technology to Mustang; delivering turbocharged performance with the fuel efficiency and CO2 emissions demanded by Europe's car consumers.

"This EcoBoost engine delivers where a Mustang driver expects it to with a broad, flat torque curve that pours out when you stand on it for easy passing or hustling down a twisty road," said Dave Pericak, Mustang chief engineer.

The Mustang's 2.3-litre EcoBoost engine uses direct injection, variable cam timing and turbocharging to deliver usable performance. A unique intake manifold and turbocharger housing enable it to deliver the performance Mustang drivers expect, with output projected at more than 309 PS and 407 Nm of torque. An automatic transmission option features steering wheel-mounted shift paddles for drivers who want the choice between convenience and control.

A Mustang for the true driving enthusiast

The new Ford Mustang features all-new front and rear suspension systems. At the front, a new perimeter subframe helps to stiffen the front structure while reducing mass, providing a strong foundation for more predictable wheel control that benefits handling, steering and ride.

The new double ball-joint front MacPherson strut system also enables the use of large, powerful brakes. Both 2.3‑litre EcoBoost and V8-powered GT Mustang models will feature performance brake packages behind standard 19‑inch wheels in Europe.

At the rear is an all-new integral-link independent rear suspension. The geometry, springs, dampers and bushings all have been specifically modified and tuned for this high-performance application, and are well-suited to European roads and high speed driving culture. New aluminium rear knuckles help reduce unsprung mass for improved ride and handling.

Smart technology

The new Mustang features a significant number of innovative technologies providing drivers with enhanced information, control, and connectivity when they want it.

On a twisty back road or a weekend track day, the driver can tap the toggle switches on the console to quickly adjust steering effort, engine response, and transmission and electronic stability control settings using the available Selectable Drive Modes to create the perfect Mustang at any time.

The advanced, Ford-developed stability control is tuned to maximise the new Mustang's dynamic capabilities with features like torque vectoring that directs engine power to individual wheels to keep the car on course. When the time comes to turn up the wick at the track, manual transmission variants of the Mustang GT include standard launch control that enables drivers to achieve smooth, consistent starts every time.

Advanced driver-assist features include standard Ford SYNC with Voice Control and Touchscreen, that lets drivers control their entertainment. Also available for Mustang drivers in Europe will be a navigation system utilising the 8-inch central colour screen in conjunction with a premium 12-speaker sound system.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Will the steering wheel be on the wrong side, like in the pic?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> Will the steering wheel be on the wrong side, like in the pic?


Hopefully not.

Would be an interesting car otherwise.


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Was talking to a sales manager at Ford about this yesterday so he pulled out a load of paperwork, it will be coming to europe in right hand drive


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks good, but if its not a V8 its not a real Mustang IMO!

Ok so we are all aware there a few small issues with LHD over here, but really what is the major issue with a LHD lol?

(I have access too and can happily drive a LHD car)


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Looks good, but if its not a V8 its not a real Mustang IMO!
> 
> Ok so we are all aware there a few small issues with LHD over here, but really what is the major issue with a LHD lol?
> 
> (I have access too and can happily drive a LHD car)


Agreed please Ford put a properly decent power plant in this. We all know you can make one!!

Nothing wrong with LHD, other than some people plain and simply just don't want LHD.

I'm one of them. I'd love a mustang. But I quite honestly don't want LHD, no reason just don't want it lol


----------

